# Help identifying this duplicator



## BalloonGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

A purchased this lathe recently from a friend who closed his studio for health reasons. Included in the purchase was this duplicator. I would like to learn more about it. Can anyone help identify it?


















There are no manufacturer's markings that I can find. Thanks!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

The lathe being a Craftsman, I'd suspect if you'd research Sears or their parts/repair dept you'd find it and its operator's manual for PDF download. Many purchasers buy from the same source or accessories to tools at the same time of purchase. Also contact the seller if available.?


----------



## BalloonGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

Russell, I spent many an hour searching the Sears/Craftsman sites, to no avail. Dave's mind is not what it once was (hence, the need to give up his shop), and he doesn't recall. I've got the manual for the lathe, and this part is not mentioned. So, I thought I'd turn to the collected wisdom of the LJs and see what they might produce.


----------

